# Behr vs. Benjamin Moore



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not going to find many fan on Behr paint on any DIY sites.
Stick with a real paint store paint. BM, Sherwin Williams ECT.
Better paint, better advice.
People at the box store are not going to have a clue and only know what they have been told.


----------



## gib6717 (Nov 18, 2013)

So how about SW vs BM?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Either will work fine and in most cases has good support people also don't rule out PPG, Porter, Pratt & Lambert, any large PAINT co. Any of these will perform better than big box store paint. If price is a factor watch for a sale or find a coupon usually one will honor the other one's sale.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

PPG, Manor Hall


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I would rather pay $70 per gallon for paint that covers more surface area, looks better and lasts longer than $20 per gallon paint that is mostly cheap filler, covers about half of what quality paint does, goes on like sandpaper, and looks like hell. Just saying.


----------



## KD PAINTING (Nov 8, 2012)

BM for sure, better off spending a few extra $ for better quality paint and much better results.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Everyone in this thread so far is missing the point. I have to keep saying it again and again.

There is no such thing as "Benjamin Moore" paint. Benjamin Moore is a company, not a paint. BM makes crappy paint and they make good paint, just like most manufacturers. So you won't necessarily be spending more for it.

You are going to pay $35/gallon for good Behr paint, so there's no point in automatically trying to compare to $20 paint. And that paint is going to be way better than BM's crappy paint. It has extremely high solids content and dry film thickness. It also covers and hides very well. The Behr hating crowd here is rabid and off their rockers.

The same is true for Sherwin Williams - good paint and crappy paint.

So let's compare apples to apples. Compare $20 paints with each other - or $35 paints, etc. 

Same goes for advice. There are idiots working at Home Depot, and some very knowledgable folks. Same is true for BM and SW. All depends on who is working there the day you go.

So you're asking the wrong question. The question should be, should you be using quality paint, or cheap paint? 

Personally I almost never use cheap paint. It's too expensive to use. It takes longer in labor because it takes more coats, it makes more of a mess, and you have to buy twice as much of it. But sometimes it makes sense - for example if you're going to be maintaining a rental unit, and you're going to be painting the same color over and over.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

jeffnc said:


> Everyone in this thread so far is missing the point. I have to keep saying it again and again.
> 
> There is no such thing as "Benjamin Moore" paint. BM makes crappy paint and they make good paint, just like most manufacturers. So you won't necessarily be spending more for it.
> 
> ...



Really not sure that is true.
I am sure that's not true.
There are a hundred of us and maybe 3 of you and we are the ones off our rockers.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

ToolSeeker said:


> Really not sure that is true. I am sure that's not true.


Anyone who tries to argue that Benjamin Moore Super Craft is better than Behr Premium Plus Ultra is either lying or insane. It's not even close.

You've probably never used either of those 2 paints, so you wouldn't know. Anyone who has compared them would know. It's not like it's even a matter of opinion. There's not a single objective measure of any attribute by which the Super Craft could be considered better. The only thing you might say is you might like the BM color catalog more, which doesn't really have anything to do with the paint formulation.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

jeffnc said:


> Anyone who tries to argue that Benjamin Moore Super Craft is better than Behr Premium Plus Ultra is either lying or insane. It's not even close.
> 
> You've probably never used either of those 2 paints, so you wouldn't know. Anyone who has compared them would know. It's not like it's even a matter of opinion. There's not a single objective measure of any attribute by which the Super Craft could be considered better. The only thing you might say is you might like the BM color catalog more, which doesn't really have anything to do with the paint formulation.


 
In your almost humble opinion :laughing:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

jeffnc said:


> Everyone in this thread so far is missing the point. I have to keep saying it again and again.
> 
> There is no such thing as "Benjamin Moore" paint. Benjamin Moore is a company, not a paint. BM makes crappy paint and they make good paint, just like most manufacturers. So you won't necessarily be spending more for it.
> 
> ...


 
Well, actually, no you don't.

So WHY do you keep on calling it BM and SW if there is no such thing?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

*Benjamin Moore & Co.*, also known as *Benjamin Moore Paints* or simply *Benjamin Moore*, is an American company that produces paint. It is owned by Berkshire Hathaway.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

chrisn said:


> Well, actually, no you don't.
> 
> So WHY do you keep on calling it BM and SW if there is no such thing?


BM is a company. SW is a company. BM *makes* good paint and crappy paint. SW _*makes*_ good paint and crappy paint.

If I say "BM's crappy paint", I'm talking about a paint that BM makes. I'm not talking about "BM paint". It makes absolutely no sense at all to say something like "BM is great paint".

If you think it is a matter of opinion that Super Craft is better than Premium Plus Ultra, then go ahead and state how that could possibly be true. You might as well argue that it's a "matter of opinion" that 2 pounds is heavier than 3 pounds.

Use either paint and post your results. Go the respective spec sheets and compare chemistry. Either way, we both know the outcome.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

jeffnc said:


> Anyone who tries to argue that Benjamin Moore Super Craft is better than Behr Premium Plus Ultra is either lying or insane. It's not even close.
> 
> You've probably never used either of those 2 paints, so you wouldn't know. Anyone who has compared them would know. It's not like it's even a matter of opinion. There's not a single objective measure of any attribute by which the Super Craft could be considered better. The only thing you might say is you might like the BM color catalog more, which doesn't really have anything to do with the paint formulation.


I guess I am insane because I have used Super Craft (It's now called super spec) for years and years and never ever had the kind of problems I have run into with the Behr Premium Plus Ultra. Super Spec is more consistent from can to can and doesn't sag like Behr Premium Plus Ultra.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Matthewt1970 said:


> I guess I am insane because I have used Super Craft (It's now called super spec) for years and years and never ever had the kind of problems I have run into with the Behr Premium Plus Ultra. Super Spec is more consistent from can to can and doesn't sag like Behr Premium Plus Ultra.


You, me, and probably a couple million other painters out there are officially insane

and by GOD don't dare call super spec Ben Moore paint
I am outa this thread and any more that the genius from NC is ever involved in.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Matthewt1970 said:


> I guess I am insane because I have used Super Craft (It's now called super spec) for years and years and never ever had the kind of problems I have run into with the Behr Premium Plus Ultra. Super Spec is more consistent from can to can and doesn't sag like Behr Premium Plus Ultra.


Super Spec and Super Craft are not the same paint, so apparently you haven't used it. Super Spec is clearly better.

Super Craft:
Solids: 25%
Dry film thickness: .9 mils

Super Spec:
Solids: 32%
Dry film thickness: 1.2 mils

To say that Super Craft is as good as Premium Plus Ultra is absurd.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

chrisn said:


> and by GOD don't dare call super spec Ben Moore paint


What the hell are you talking about - Super Spec is a BM paint.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Op's question was answered within the first four post.

This continued bickering over brands time and time again between the same members is beyond getting old. 

If anyone feels the need to continue to argue their points please feel free to do so via PM's.

gib6717 if you have another question please start a new thread and btw Welcome to the Forum. :thumbsup:

Thread closed.


----------

